# Best TRUE Peach Blush?



## randeezi00 (Aug 16, 2009)

I just lost my job and ended up returning my unopened Mac Peaches and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good peach blush? 

A lot of the ones I saw today at Target look pretty pink, but maybe they wear different?

Anyways I appreciate any and all advice! Thanks lovelies!


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 16, 2009)

If by "peach" you mean an orangey blush, I'd suggest Mac's Gingerly.


----------



## gigiopolis (Aug 16, 2009)

I have the Maybelline Pure Mineral loose powder blush in True Peach and I think it's quite peachy...a tad pink, I would say, but it's def not a true pink or true orange. A middle-ground colour, definitely.

I also have Clinique's blush (forgot the specific name of it), but the colour is called "Honey Blush" and it's peachier than the Maybelline, and quite sheer but buildable. It's a lovely colour and looks very natural.


----------



## User38 (Aug 16, 2009)

true peach: Georgia, Benefit -- Peaches, MAC -- Sandalwood, V. Longo


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Aug 16, 2009)

L'oreal True Match in Innocent Flush is my favorite -- it's a subtle coral-peach.


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 16, 2009)

Milani Sunset Beach...very peachy on me


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Aug 16, 2009)

I think MAC Peaches is the truest peach I've ever owned. NYX Peach is really pretty too, you should check that 1 out!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 16, 2009)

MAC's Cantaloupe is the peachiest one I have, it's a pro product though


----------



## randeezi00 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you guys! Yeah I am leaning towards the drugstore products since I am now on a much tighter budget, dang! But thanks I am definitely going to look at those maybelline and milani ones!


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *randeezi00* 

 
_Thank you guys! Yeah I am leaning towards the drugstore products since I am now on a much tighter budget, dang! But thanks I am definitely going to look at those maybelline and milani ones!_

 
If you want real value try the sunset duos...its a bronzer and blush in the same palette...sunset shores is a gorgeous orange that comes out coral/peach on me!

Theres a slight shimmer that isnt OTT, still good for daytime wear or office.


----------



## User38 (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tokidoki1825* 

 
_L'oreal True Match in Innocent Flush is my favorite -- it's a subtle coral-peach._

 





I forgot Innocent flush!!


----------



## kathyp (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tokidoki1825* 

 
_L'oreal True Match in Innocent Flush is my favorite -- it's a subtle coral-peach._

 
Precious Peach, too. It's a close match for Benefit's Georgia.


----------



## chocochip (Aug 17, 2009)

Try this brand: La Femme.
There are lots of information/swatches on the web(youtube, blogspot, etc)
They are cheap ($2.95-$3), but people said they trade off their Nars after getting La Femme. 
I got 11 from the blush on rouge line recently..and so far I have used two, and I love them! 
They are very pigmented and the staying power is awesome.
I use a stippling brush to apply them, and I use a light hand.
The blush makes me look prettier, I don't know why, but I just feel my complexion/skin just look fine and delicate with this blush on.

I bought them from miraclemilebeauty, and one other place to get is makeupmania.
Hope this helps!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 18, 2009)

if you are going the drugstore route i would go for cover girl.. umm, i forget what its called but i will edit this with the name. i wear it everyday, it is peach and glowly.. in a small white container.


----------



## ting_ting_kitty (Aug 21, 2009)

I think NARS blush in Orgasm is peachy... Or for a more sheer one, I like MAC Hello Kitty Tahitian Sand beauty powder. For those who enjoy a bit of beauty powder =D


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 21, 2009)

My fav peach blush is MAC's raquel (from raquel's icon collection).

As for drug store recs. I like revlon's matte blush - there's a peach one. Also rimmel makes one called terra cotta. Kinda reminded me of orgasm....


----------

